# I'm off to Halloween Horror Nights!



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hello my HF family!

I am off to halloween horror nights today at Universal Studios Hollywood. It gonna be soo much fun! I will take many pics to share. Have a great Saturday Everyone!*


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Jealous, have fun. Hope to go back (Orlando) when the kids are a bit older.


----------



## twsted21 (Sep 16, 2009)

have fun, im hoping to get out there next year.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Please post review... I am local... but usually go to Knotts Scary Farm instead


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You act like you're doing us a favor by taking pics, ter_ran; we (well, I, for sure) know that it's just so you can brag about the experience Seriously, looking forward to seeing them


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lucky you........ Can't wait to see the pics....


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

lived here all my life but never went. Been to Disneyland and Knotts for Halloween and even way back when too Magic Mountain but never to Universal Studios matter of fact last time I been there was when the movie "JAWS" came out and they had the shark come up and attack the tram. Ok I'm done aging myself. Hope you have a great time. and yes Take lots of Pics.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures, have fun 

Thanks

Phil


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome, this should put you in full Halloween mode


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Let us know how it is. I was thinking about going until I someone told me that they went last year and thought Knott's was better. I am going to Knott's for sure this year. Knott's is typically pretty high quality.

YouTube - Knott's Berry Farm Halloween Haunt 2009


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Have fun


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm back with my review of Halloween Horror Nights Hollywood*

*Hey Everyone!
Ok, I went to HHN 2010 at Universal Studios Hollywood and have a few mixed reviews....

To start off, I loved most of the mazes provided but did have the issues with staff and photography rules. I went and had dinner at citywalk outside Universal studios and bought us and the family 4 bottles of Water at $3 each. Once I was going threw security check they said no outside drinks or food.... I was like you are serious? They are unopened and brand new! The staff said "Drink them now or throw them away! Your choice!"

So I chugged what I could as well as my family and threw them away. Once I entered the gates guess who is selling the SAME water bottles a few yards away... Yep, Universal staff! That ticked me off something fierce like! I never had had an encounter like that! I am diabetic and need fluids at all times especially when out in 99 degree weather... So that was the initial bad start.. 

The security(plenty of them!) were strategically placed throughout the themepark and literally ran over to you when using flash photography. I understand it provides unwanted lighting in mazes, but I wanted to get some photos ya know... They do however late you take pics outside the mazes.

So I was taking a few snaps here and there but shortly after 3 pics I was confronted by security WARNING me off their NO flash conditions. I said ok and moved on but after another shot didn't show very well, I tried with flash again... Security runs up again and WARNS me a second time! The 3rd time they caught me they have a staff member following me and WARNED if you continue to take flash photographs you will be removed from the park. 

I am now getting very aggrevated as I paid Well over $300 for my family to be there and would like to take a few nice photo's for the memories.. So I just said to myself forget it! I will just put the camera away as there is no point in taking photos of pure darkness.... I dont have a nightshot camera so I was just flat out stuck!  

But now moving onto the more positive sides, The mazes!

They offered the following:
Terror tram "Chucky's revenge" ride/maze: This was an outstanding feast of props, mazes, small hike up a hill in the dark after visiting Bates motel! a LIVE lifesize costumed chucky does pop out every from the corners! It was great! 

The Nightmare on Elm street: Great maze with extremely excellent scare tactics! Always remember to turn arond and check behind ya! 5 STARS!!!

Rob Zombies House of 1000 corpses: This was a great maze as well in 3-D. It was all neon with multiple rooms of zombies! 4 STARS!

Friday the 13th: Nice props, haunted forest, cabins and but they didnt have the sound effects I hoped for.. 4 STARS!

Vampyre Castle of Undead: This was an excellent maze with twist and turns! It was a great multi level maze with outstanding FX costumes! 5 STARS!!! 

Saw "Game on": In one short word, AMAZING! I loved this maze as it had everything from the gore, props just like the movie, LIVE characters being hacked up as you are slashed with liquid to give that spitting blood feel. It was very close quaters with many turns that made you unable to see much ahead of you. It was the best maze in my eyes to date! 5 STARS!!!

Shows/Rides:

Bill and Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure Show: It was a "EXCELLENT" show with all the spoofs and mocking of reality stars and current celebrities with troublesome past! 5 STARS most definitely!

Simpsons the Ride: Totally fun and is a huge 3-D animated ride! 5 STARS!!!

Jurassic Park "In the dark" Ride: It was great boat ride with nice animatronics! Short but sweet! 4 STARS!!!

KING KONG 3-D tram ride: SUCKED!!! What a waste of technology and space at the theme park! They need to put the old earthquake ride back or battlestar galactica that once prevailed in that very back-lot! -5 STARS!!!


SO to sum this trip up, We had a great time and spent lots of money but well worth the trip. Knotts is better with the amounts of mazes offered but HHN has a bit more quality FX and props which put you in a "REAL" feeling atmosphere. I give the total trip a 4.5 STARS of the max(5). I will post pics after editing a few. I must lighten some due to the darkness. Thanks for reading! *


----------

